# Halo3 TU2 ?



## Redrobes (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone tried it, is it better, anyone caught by the new banhammer ?

I haven't tried it yet but will soon though it looks like it ought to be an improvement if you shell out for the legendary map pack. It appears as though it will fix some of the issues with people bailing on team games.

Anyone got any thoughts about the Mythical Map pack too...

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 24, 2008)

I dumped my Xbox Live some time ago, so I don't think it affects me.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Sep 25, 2008)

Stopped playing Halo3 quickly after realizing you were forced to melee everyone.

What is TU2?  Is is something that would bring me back?

DS


----------



## TwistedBishop (Sep 25, 2008)

Sabathius42 said:


> Stopped playing Halo3 quickly after realizing you were forced to melee everyone.




You played a very different Halo 3 than the rest of us then.


----------



## Vocenoctum (Sep 25, 2008)

Bungie.net : Inside Bungie : News


----------



## Redrobes (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, yeah, I do only a small amount of my total kills in melee - I tend to play the bigger team games tho.

TU is the Title Update which adds some behind the scenes stuff and theres more user banning for acting like idiots etc plus a change to many of the maps.

Had a go with the new systems and it looked good but was a bit spoilt by more silly antics with people dropping out if they dont get the exact game they want.

Still not played enough to be sure yet tho.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Sep 26, 2008)

TwistedBishop said:


> You played a very different Halo 3 than the rest of us then.




I have no idea how this is possible.  Probably 80% of the times I died in multiplayer was someone running down the hall at me as I unloaded a full clip into them then punching me in the head and killing me.

Dying quickly to a sword or a hammer is fine, but dying because someone shot me a couple times then punched me in the head is just not very sci-fi to me.

A quick search on Bungie turns up this article...
http://www.bungie.net/News/content.aspx?cid=13280
...which describes exactly what I saw all the time and why I quit playing.  Apparently its been changed since then but I have moved to plastic fake instrument games since then.\

DS


----------



## TwistedBishop (Sep 26, 2008)

Sabathius42 said:


> I have no idea how this is possible.  Probably 80% of the times I died in multiplayer was someone running down the hall at me as I unloaded a full clip into them then punching me in the head and killing me.





When you're uncomfortable with a fighting tactic, what you do is not put yourself in that position.  This can be done either at the game selection level (play larger games with bigger maps where vehicles and assault rifles are the rule) or by your own use of tactics (smart use of grenades, long range weapons and the environment).  In short, melee is a powerful finisher to close combat.  It's not the entire game.


----------



## Redrobes (Sep 27, 2008)

Just to wrap this up as its diverting the thread a bit. If we take
Halo 3 Leaderboards - Xbox 360
and take guy with most kills which is iSpade V2 and get his bungie record...

Bungie.net : Bungie Online : Halo 3 Career Stats

If you look at career stats and kills then 4.77% of his are due to beat down and another 2% form the sword. The vast majority of his kills coming from battle rifle.

If you take the guy with the most kills at 40,000 then his is here
Bungie.net : Bungie Online : Halo 3 Career Stats
then his is about 10% of total.

So beat down and sword are important but its not dominating by any means.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Sep 27, 2008)

And yet...if you look at my profile

Bungie.net : Bungie Online : Halo 3 Career Stats

And look under deaths, you see that melee comes in at one-death-less than taking the top spot.

So, perhaps, the current Halo3 experience is not the same as the Halo3 experience when the came first came out due to game design changes, which answers my original question.

DS


----------



## TwistedBishop (Sep 27, 2008)

Sabathius42 said:


> So, perhaps, the current Halo3 experience is not the same as the Halo3 experience when the came first came out due to game design changes, which answers my original question.
> 
> DS




Except the game changes you linked to have nothing to do with your complaint.  Melee was not taken away or reduced in severity. It was a timing fix for melee contests only.  You'd still have died from those melee hits, just you might have taken the other person with you if you hit back.


----------

